# My Current Working Sevices



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

So thia ia what i vape with at the moment .. hoping to fix the private v2 and then the trident will sit on the v2 rsst belongs on the nem and the slb is the only vv device i have ao pt 2 sill stay on there even tho it is a bit too big for my liking

In the tanks are 
Heathers angel kiss in the protank
Heathers bah and pah in the rsst 
And im drioing a low nic coctail i diyd frm leftover oupa flavoura .. not good flav obly comes on on the dripper its ok for chasing cloudz 







The coils will be seen in the coil thread 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

Holy moly that slb is huge with the pt3. Nice gear dude

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Yeah going to rid myself of rhe slb sooon will replace it with the itaste.. the ill hav too look out for svd or mayb get a evic again... reali hoping they will release a new version of the evic woth voltage and wattage and amp limit upgrade .. aswell as telescopic tubes . Love changing the sizea when on the move stealyh vape office 8650 to get a day out of it etc. Bt want to have at least one efo styled vape on my gear

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

I want those bod by leo tubes with a evic head they look the bizniz. I am rather enjoying my nemesis with igo today. Havent touched my pens really today. Dripping is the bomb. Wish I could get my self a reo. Mathee makes me want one even more lol with all his praises

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Ima put the pt3 on the nem now ... just got fesh chage bat n ser what happens 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Ima put the pt3 on the nem now ... just got fesh chage bat n ser what happens
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Nope no good .. airdraw becomes tyt even with the ai holes on the nemesis lined up ... amd just needs more power.. at least for ms 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> So thia ia what i vape with at the moment .. hoping to fix the private v2 and then the trident will sit on the v2 rsst belongs on the nem and the slb is the only vv device i have ao pt 2 sill stay on there even tho it is a bit too big for my liking
> 
> In the tanks are
> Heathers angel kiss in the protank
> Heathers bah and pah in the rsst
> And im drioing a low nic coctail i diyd frm leftover oupa flavoura .. not good flav obly comes on on the dripper its ok for chasing cloudz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coils will be seen in the coil thread
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 Nice setup, one always needs a backup and a backup for the backup and backup for the backup of the backup and so on and so on.... A mini protank will look sleek on that SLB methinks.


----------



## Riaz

if u willing to sell the slb, lemme no pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

It is for sale riaz

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Geting thw maxi bdc in 1.5 ml later today 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I want those bod by leo tubes with a evic head they look the bizniz. I am rather enjoying my nemesis with igo today. Havent touched my pens really today. Dripping is the bomb. *Wish I could get my self a reo. Mathee makes me want one even more lol with all his praises*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Come and visit me in Koringberg (just around the corner from CT) and you can check out a Reo Grand in person. You can even build your own coil if you want and take it for a test drive....and bring our forum mates along...we could have a proper vapemeet!


----------



## Riaz

Cape vaping supplies said:


> It is for sale riaz
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 
where when how


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Riaz said:


> where when how


 Want will swap it for an itaste ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Want will swap it for an itaste ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 
problem- i dont have an itaste to swop it for.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Riaz said:


> where when how


 Want will swap it for an itaste ?

Check pm 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dian1111

This is very usefully for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Yeah going to rid myself of rhe slb sooon will replace it with the itaste.. the ill hav too look out for svd or mayb get a evic again... reali hoping they will release a new version of the evic woth voltage and wattage and amp limit upgrade .. aswell as telescopic tubes . Love changing the sizea when on the move stealyh vape office 8650 to get a day out of it etc. Bt want to have at least one efo styled vape on my gear
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Dude, no offence and i know you are probably trying to shorten your posting time and make it easier for you, but the shorthand is so bad that i often have to read a sentence twice to understand it. Just letting you know


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Silver1 said:


> Dude, no offence and i know you are probably trying to shorten your posting time and make it easier for you, but the shorthand is so bad that i often have to read a sentence twice to understand it. Just letting you know



no offense taken 
yeah i tend to type incorrectly often ill be sure to double check the spelling as before posting again 

thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

